# 2007 rabbit cooling fan wont stop running



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

i bought a 2007 rabbit that had been wrecked. i put new fans on it and after replacing the fuse found that the large fan runs even with the key out of the car it has to be disconnected to stop it. any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like you have a bad temperature sensor. When cars are hot, it's normal for the fan to stay on and continue running even after the ignition is turned off. So if the sensor is telling the car your engine is hot when it's not, then the fan will stay on.


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*continous fan*

ordered one, hope that fixes it, i see there are 2 and both are the same part number one is topside at thermostat housing other at end of lower radiator i think its prob the top one any idea what the other one is about?


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like you have to replace the large fan.


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*continous fan*

dont tell me that its new?


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

xdoktor said:


> ordered one, hope that fixes it, i see there are 2 and both are the same part number one is topside at thermostat housing other at end of lower radiator i think its prob the top one any idea what the other one is about?


I'm not sure which one would control the fan, check with your local dealer, they should be able to clarify.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Is your small fan working??? I was getting a P0480 code on mine.
I say this because I had the same issue a while back and after replacing both sensors I still had the same problem. I read a DIY on here about someone having the same issue and come to find out the small fan motor wasen't working at all. I torn into my small fan motor to find that dirt was lodged in the holder for one of the brushes. Works now and I have read it is fairly common.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Its a common problem, the controller is in the large fan. Easy to replace.


----------



## DShiznit5044` (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep, its the large fan. Small fan keeps running to compensate for the large one going out.

Had the exact same problem with my 07 Rabbit. Would run till the battery went dead, lol.


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*continous fan*

replaced the upper coolant sensor and it still runs continous. just the large fan and seems like its on high speed. it is a brand new fan actually both fans are new. i am at a loss here, help please!


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Try running the AC unit after car warms up to see if the small fan will start up. If this still doesn't kick the small fan on it's got to be either your other sensor or a bad fan motor. After replacing sensors and checking wire connections I had to open up the back of my small fan motor and clean dirt from inside the brush holders. One was lodged in it's holder and not in contact with the armature.


----------



## Rabbit07loveit (Jul 25, 2013)

*07 Rabbit coolant fan won't stop running*

Replaced the entire fan assembly (both fans) in my 2007 rabbit. The big fan was running fast and the little fan had died. Bought a non factory OEM fan for $150 (online) and put it in myself. Now both fans run for about 10min every time I shut my car off and it's killing my battery. I tried replacing the radiator coolant temp sensor situated just behind the battery and still no luck. Your thoughts would be appreciated. Is there another temp sensor I can replace (sounds like some folks have observed two sensors)? Should I try buying the siemens fan (factory OEM part)? I'm at a loss. Thank you! Devon


----------



## reever (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey, there is a 4 pin connector to the large fan, it has two large gauge wires and two small gauge ones. Since the car was in an accident, I'm going to assume there is damage to one of the two small wires. Pretty sure they go to the ECM. Have to check both for opens/shorts/resistance.


----------



## jrells (Jul 19, 2016)

*Did you resolve this*



Rabbit07loveit said:


> Replaced the entire fan assembly (both fans) in my 2007 rabbit. The big fan was running fast and the little fan had died. Bought a non factory OEM fan for $150 (online) and put it in myself. Now both fans run for about 10min every time I shut my car off and it's killing my battery. I tried replacing the radiator coolant temp sensor situated just behind the battery and still no luck. Your thoughts would be appreciated. Is there another temp sensor I can replace (sounds like some folks have observed two sensors)? Should I try buying the siemens fan (factory OEM part)? I'm at a loss. Thank you! Devon


I have a 2007 Jetta 2.5 and the fans were not working along with the AC. I replaced the fans with an aftermarket from NAPA auto parts and a part on the AC. The AC was working and the fans would turn on appropriately when the AC was on or the car had warmed up with the AC off. HOWEVER - when I would shut off the car, even if it had only been running for less than a minute, both fans would turn on at full speed and would not shut off until the battery died. Did you find a resolution to your problem. I am wondering if it is after market fan.


----------



## Mechanical genius (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello;
I’m having the exact same issue, however it all started when the heating and ac wouldn’t come one... so I replaced almost everything related to the problem “excited to spend money” however I was able to get the heating and ac to work again, I now cannot get the fans stop stop running after I shutdown the car. I’ve replaced the whole fan assy. Both temp sensors, relay. To no avail i cannot get the fans to stop running. Could it be my ignition? One thing I noticed when I pulled power off from the batter I could hear the relay click over.
Any ideas would be amazing bc ive run out of them at this point. 2007 vw rabbit 2.5


----------



## Mechanical genius (Apr 3, 2021)

jrells said:


> *Did you resolve this*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2007 Jetta 2.5 and the fans were not working along with the AC. I replaced the fans with an aftermarket from NAPA auto parts and a part on the AC. The AC was working and the fans would turn on appropriately when the AC was on or the car had warmed up with the AC off. HOWEVER - when I would shut off the car, even if it had only been running for less than a minute, both fans would turn on at full speed and would not shut off until the battery died. Did you find a resolution to your problem. I am wondering if it is after market fan.


----------



## Mechanical genius (Apr 3, 2021)

no still not able to keep the fans from coming/staying on after shutdown


----------

